# Gucci, what the fuck?



## Bwpz (Nov 2, 2011)

Gucci Mane is making a whole CD with V-Nasty. I've been a Gucci fan for years, but this is it for me :\

http://www.complex.com/music/2011/11/premiere-gucci-mane-f-v-nasty-whip-appeal


----------



## Budologist420 (Nov 2, 2011)

what an ugly bitch, shes been on that adderall


----------



## zhn0k (Nov 5, 2011)

two horribly shitty "artists" collaborating... yippie!


----------



## Bwpz (Nov 5, 2011)

zhn0k said:


> two horribly shitty "artists" collaborating... yippie!


Gucci is the shit, up until this point in his life.


----------



## ...... (Nov 7, 2011)

gucci is fucking trash lol he aint right in the head


----------



## Bwpz (Nov 7, 2011)

Gucci is the man, you can't judge him if all you hear is his radio garbage. He is a good rapper...


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Nov 7, 2011)

gucci is definetly not a skilled rapper but i like him


----------



## dr2brains (Nov 7, 2011)

Never heard of Gucci.....
There's a reason for that...
Garbage RAP!!!!!
Nothing like the old school......or Nineties for that matter.


----------



## ...... (Nov 7, 2011)

Bwpz said:


> Gucci is the man, you can't judge him if all you hear is his radio garbage. He is a good rapper...


Sorry man but gucci is the definition of radio garbage.Dude cant rap at all he just got good beats and someone else who's actually hot on the track


----------



## Bwpz (Nov 7, 2011)

How many Gucci Mane songs have you guys heard? Obviously just ones on the radio...

[video=youtube;r4n8s6PVzl8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4n8s6PVzl8[/video]


----------



## Bwpz (Nov 7, 2011)

...... said:


> Sorry man but gucci is the definition of radio garbage.Dude cant rap at all he just got good beats and someone else who's actually hot on the track


It's actually quite the opposite. Sick beat, Rocko sucks, and Gucci comes through with a nice verse. Skip to 4:10 for the proof.

[video=youtube;0VfxD6HlXUE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VfxD6HlXUE[/video]


----------



## Bwpz (Nov 7, 2011)

I am by no means saying Gucci is the best rapper, but he is the best "trap artist".

Here is a good example of real hip-hop music, just so you don't think I'm ridin' Gucci.

[video=youtube;oP-vA7KzPjM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oP-vA7KzPjM[/video]

If you don't like that, you needa delete your whole iTunes library


----------



## dr2brains (Nov 7, 2011)

If you have to skip 4 minutes and 10 seconds into a song to here a good line....then your shitty!


----------



## Bwpz (Nov 7, 2011)

dr2brains said:


> If you have to skip 4 minutes and 10 seconds into a song to here a good line....then your shitty!


You have to skip that far to hear a good artist, not a good line.

Good try though...


----------



## dr2brains (Nov 7, 2011)

Birds of a feather...flock together


----------



## Bwpz (Nov 7, 2011)

dr2brains said:


> Birds of a feather...flock together


They got that bird flu, burr.


----------



## dr2brains (Nov 7, 2011)

LOL.
It's been fun
As long as you like it Who cares?
I don't expect people to like everything I listen too.
At least your not embarrassed by it, even though you should be.


----------



## ...... (Nov 7, 2011)

Bwpz said:


> I am by no means saying Gucci is the best rapper, but he is the best "trap artist".
> 
> Here is a good example of real hip-hop music, just so you don't think I'm ridin' Gucci.
> 
> ...


Nah T.I. Holds that title,even jeezy is aboce gucci.Gucci is fucking retarded.I also had a bunch of his mixtapes and there was maybe 1 good one that I actually kept.This wasn't on the radio
[video=youtube;NZMm3nhYfU8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZMm3nhYfU8[/video]


----------



## ...... (Nov 7, 2011)

His dumbass really tatted a ice cream cone on his face.


----------



## dr2brains (Nov 7, 2011)

jeezy, T.I. .....
what's wrong with you people?


----------



## Bwpz (Nov 7, 2011)

dr2brains said:


> jeezy, T.I. .....
> what's wrong with you people?


Jeezy is whack, his best move was signing Freddie Gibbs. T.I. also sucks.

Gucci is the man.


----------



## dr2brains (Nov 7, 2011)

They all SUCK! Especially that Southern Shit.
Let's bring back that old school rap!
Rap's turned POP! Sellouts!


----------



## Bwpz (Nov 7, 2011)

I wouldn't even consider T.I. anything close to trap music lol, he really has turned pop. If you've heard Gucci's "Writings on the Wall 2" you'll see he's still trap music, not pop.

That Pac Div video I posted is real hip-hop.


----------



## Bwpz (Nov 7, 2011)

...... said:


> Nah T.I. Holds that title,even jeezy is aboce gucci.Gucci is fucking retarded.I also had a bunch of his mixtapes and there was maybe 1 good one that I actually kept.This wasn't on the radio
> [video=youtube;NZMm3nhYfU8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZMm3nhYfU8[/video]


I like that freestyle  At least it was off the dome, unlike half of the rappers nowadays.


----------



## dr2brains (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't even listen to rap anymore, it turns my stomach.


----------



## Bwpz (Nov 7, 2011)

dr2brains said:


> I don't even listen to rap anymore, it turns my stomach.


You're listening to the wrong rap music 

Underground is where it's at right now, there's some good stuff comin' out.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow. This is just terrible.


----------



## Bwpz (Nov 7, 2011)

Beefbisquit said:


> Wow. This is just terrible.


I know man, it's pitiful.


----------



## The Chemist Brothers (Nov 11, 2011)

Both are difficult to even listen to, but v-nasty gives me migraines.


----------

